# best plow for new bobcat skid



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

I am looking for some advice on a plow for a new Bobcat I will be buying in the next 2-3 weeks. I think I am going to go with either the bobcat V plow or a blizzard 8611ss. Anyone out there have one. Any other recommendations would be appreciated. The Bobcat V can be up to 110 inch wide 660 - 870 lbs and the Blizzard can be up 96 - 132 inches 950 -1470 lbs depending on the configuartion. The blizzard and bobcat link are below. Just a reminder this is for a Bobcat A 300 - 3000 lbs Op Capacity 85 hp All wheel steer or skid steer.

http://www.blizzardplows.com/skid_steer.asp 
http://bobcat.com/attachments/snow_v-blade


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We have 8 ft Avalanche pushers on our Cat 257's and was considering trying a Blizzard on one of them this year. Don't know if I would even consider a Bobcat V-would probably go with a Western, Boss or Fisher, but thats JMO. You should be able to handle either type of plow for that machine.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't have direct experience with either one of these plows (sorry I know that's what you have requested) but I do know a contractor in my area who has used the Bobcat V-plow for many years now. He uses it for commercial accounts. It may be easier to comment if we knew what the type of work the unit will be doing. Driveways (long and/or short), roads, parking lots, etc. As I'm sure you know, each application can require different demands and therefore give one unit an advantage over the other (for that specific application). 
As for my 2 cents, the Blizzard looks like a very versatile unit. The only disadvantage that I can see is that you may not be able to penetrate as well as the regular V-plow (if that is required of this machine) simply because you can't make a true V out of it. It does, however, look as though it will hold more snow. I'm not sure how the Blizzard will interface with the loader (how you will be able to control all of the functions). Obviously the Bobcat plow should work perfectly with the Bobcat loader. Is it possible to compare them both (in person) just to try to get a feel for quality and form an opinion on design/performance? Another thing to consider is the support of the unit. Is there a dealer nearby (for either unit)? What type of dealer is it (say a factory dealer or a lawn mower shop)? What parts do they keep in stock? You get the picture.
Good luck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

for the price of the blizzard I would look into the horst welding blades. I have also heard some people talk about the controlls on a blizzard being a pain or having problems. Not sure where that thread went but I think it was someone with a tool cat. The horst snow wing series will give you the benefit of the pusher setup box, and the ability to windrow snow like a standard blade. A pusher will hold more then a v blade, I think a v will hold more then wideout or blizzard. I weighed all these options before when I was thinking about what to get to be versatile and I decided to take an old blade with a bar instead of a chain lift so I had down pressure and make it work on the skid. This year, I am just going to add wings or clip on box ends. I think my total cost was under $500 with everything and a bit of time to figure out cause I needed to read alot and had never welded before.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kcress31;819094 said:


> I am looking for some advice on a plow for a new Bobcat I will be buying in the next 2-3 weeks. I think I am going to go with either the bobcat V plow or a blizzard 8611ss. Anyone out there have one. Any other recommendations would be appreciated. The Bobcat V can be up to 110 inch wide 660 - 870 lbs and the Blizzard can be up 96 - 132 inches 950 -1470 lbs depending on the configuartion. The blizzard and bobcat link are below. Just a reminder this is for a Bobcat A 300 - 3000 lbs Op Capacity 85 hp All wheel steer or skid steer.
> 
> http://www.blizzardplows.com/skid_steer.asp
> http://bobcat.com/attachments/snow_v-blade


What are plowing?

I wish I had gotten the 8611SS for my Toolcat.

If you go the Blizzard route, you will want to have the dealer set up the plow with the 'brain' of the stump grinder so you can use the controls of the skid steer. It will also work on any skid steer after that.

Not sure how anyone plows with the joystick that Blizzard sends with it.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

The machine will be plowing mostly small to medium parking lots and assisting the larger machines on the bigger lots. I haven't priced out the Blizzzard yet and I don't know how the controls work either. I am also looking at the Horsts as we speak. I was originally going to Get a 10ft protech pullback pusher but I heard from other skid owners that they though thought the Blizzard or the V plow would give me more options in the deep snow or on a medium to large lot. I think the V will carry the least amount of snow and then the blizzard next then a pusher will carry the most. I am scared in the heavy snowfalls with the pusher will be to much for the machine. I think the Blizzard will give me the best balance of snow pushing and windrowing or just straight pushing with the shortened blade. If I use the stump grinder controls will that effect other attachments I put on later like a sweeper or bucket? Who would set up the blizzard plow The Blizzard dealer or the Bobcat dealer?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kcress31;819707 said:


> I think the Blizzard will give me the best balance of snow pushing and windrowing or just straight pushing with the shortened blade.
> 
> IMHO, I agree.
> 
> ...


My Bobcat dealer set it up for me. It's spendy, but worth it.


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought a new Bobcat 250 last fall and put a new Blizzard 8611SS on it. Wow! I don't think that for small to medium sized lots, with a very capable operator in it, that it can be touched by any other piece of equipment. Even on huge lots it still has a very valuable place beside pusher boxes and trucks. With 2 speed trans, and 11 ft 8 inches of blade, it will do way better than you might think on big lots. Had zero trouble with it and its not that expensive as plows go. If you have a lot of work to get done its worth it.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

How much are you guys getting the 8611's for?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

JaimeG;822962 said:


> How much are you guys getting the 8611's for?


Ditto that.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

DODGE-BOY;822928 said:


> I bought a new Bobcat 250 last fall and put a new Blizzard 8611SS on it. Wow! I don't think that for small to medium sized lots, with a very capable operator in it, that it can be touched by any other piece of equipment. Even on huge lots it still has a very valuable place beside pusher boxes and trucks. With 2 speed trans, and 11 ft 8 inches of blade, it will do way better than you might think on big lots. Had zero trouble with it and its not that expensive as plows go. If you have a lot of work to get done its worth it.


Do you have any pics?


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

I paid $5643.00 for the plow carry out and 1600.00 to Bobcat for assembly, couplers, controller, harness and kit, and installation. Looks like 7200.00 bucks. Probably can be cheaper, I thought the Bobcat work was a little pricey but they are high on anything. This plow is pretty awesome at dragging docks, pushing at 8-10 feet between cars, regular angle plowing, scoop mode,( not quite a pusher but not bad) or opened up to 11' 8". Really cool sucking it in and loading on trailer at 8' 3" and on to next job. I carry a 102" snow bucket on trailer and a 8' pusher box near by. Not much you can't handle with that.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Dodge Boy is right! That is the same setup I have 8611ss and a 100 inch bobcat bucket. Go for $100 dollars an hour! LOL!


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike S;823155 said:


> Dodge Boy is right! That is the same setup I have 8611ss and a 100 inch bobcat bucket. Go for $100 dollars an hour! LOL!


I was a little skeptical, but you and some others convinced me. Couldn't be happier.Awesome moneymaker!!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I wish blizzard made a 8614ss! LOL!


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

Mike S;824069 said:


> I wish blizzard made a 8614ss! LOL!


I'd like try one too!


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dont you guys thing a pusher would be FASTER,and CHEAPER??


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pusher*



maximus44;824343 said:


> Dont you guys thing a pusher would be FASTER,and CHEAPER??


I do think a pusher would be faster and cheaper but it is not as flexible, especially in the heavy snow or in tight areas where your max width is 8 feet. With the blizzard you can adjust to the conditions or the lot. You can use it in a pusher mode or straight plow. I know a pusher will hold the most though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

maximus44;824343 said:


> Dont you guys thing a pusher would be FASTER,and CHEAPER??


Nah, it's always faster with a bucket, right Neige? :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Seriously, in most situations, no.


----------

